# Auf-Linux-Umsteiger braucht Hilfe



## n3mesis (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

     Ich nutze seit einigen Jahren Windows und habe die Nase so ziemlich voll davon.
 Nun stehe ich vor einem gewaltigen Berg und habe noch nicht die geringste Ahnung, in welche Richtung der erste Schritt gehen soll.

     Der Berg heißt LAMP.
 Um genau zu sein strebe ich ein Netzwerk an, bei dem ein Linuxgestützter Webserver zugleich Proxi für einen Client sein soll.
     Dieser Server soll zu einem echten Onlineshop mutieren.
     Der Client hingegen soll sowohl Linux als auch WinXP beinhalten.

     Und nun die erste Frage:
  Auf welche Art und Weise sollte man hier nun Partitionieren?
     Nun, jetzt kennt ihr meinen Wissensstand über Linux.

     Die Details:

     Server:  
     AMD 2000+
     40 GB Platte (noch XP)

     Client:
     AMD Athlon64 3400+
     1. Platte 160GB
         2x 80 GB
     2. Platte 200GB
         4x 50 GB

     Derzeit alles NTFS

     Auf C:\ ist jeweils WinXPpro installiert.

     Hat jemand einen Sinnvollen Rat?


----------



## Holger_S (14. Januar 2005)

Bevor du dich an die Partitionierung wagst, solltest du sorgfälltig die Distibution auswählen, für den Server empfehle ich dir Debian, geht einfach nichts drüber, nutze es selbst auf ein paar servern und kanns nur weiter empfehlen
 Dann zur Partitionierung, als erstes empfehle ich dir, eine 2te Platte in den Server einzubauen, aus folgendem Grund:
 Die Partionierung, zumindest die, auf der die server Daten liegen sollte zu backup zwecken am besten eine gespiegelte sein, so garantierst du geringe ausfallzeiten!
 Dann eine regel die man sich für alle Rechenr merken kann, die SWAP partition sollte mind. der RAM Zahl entsprechen, besser ist das doppelte!
 In deinem Fall die 40er Platte, würde ich ich wie folgt partionieren!
 1: primär 7GB / in ext3
 2: primär 33GB 
 2.1: davon 10GB logisch mit ReiserFS als /home
 2.2: nochmals 10GB für /var da logs auf einem Serve rungemein wichtig sind (logisch)
 2.3: dann noch 2GB als /etc in ext3, damit du deine Konfig Dateien auf der sicheren Seite hast (logisch)
 3: Die SWAP RAm x2

 So, das ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag, falls du eine 2te Platte hast, würde ich dann Nummer 2.1, 2.2 und 2.3 darauf spiegeln, so entfällt schonmal das manuelle Backup

 Gruß Holger


----------



## n3mesis (14. Januar 2005)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an.

 Spiegeln Habe ich schon mal gehört. 
 Ich kann mir aber nur schwer ein Bild machen, wie das geht.
 Ne 2te Platte ist ja erschwinglich. Kein Thema.
 Hast du vielleicht einen Link für ein Tut.


----------



## Holger_S (14. Januar 2005)

Hab ich jetzt mal auf die Schnelle gefunden, schaus dir mal an!

http://www.beowulf.org/archive/2001-June/004060.html


----------



## n3mesis (14. Januar 2005)

OK, da werd' ich 'ne weile zu knabbern haben

  Ich werde den Thread aber regelmäßig besuchen, und sicher noch einige nervige Fragen stellen. 

   thx


----------

